# Scholarship,Grant,Bursar in UAE...



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm researching for a week the -state- or -any- scholarship but i didnt find anything.
Please,i hope there is anybody to help me...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

dont think I can be much help. 
I dont know of any schools here that offer scholarships.
You may be best contacting the Ministry of Education.


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

I thinked it before but i'll try.
I think this Welcome To MOEYA.AE: The Ministry of Education (UAE), Student Activities & Welfare cant help to me?
Because i'm looking for university education. 

Okey,i think i found the true 
CAA Portal


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Nothing nothing and nothing i found.....


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi again me...
I found somethings from a few universities (with a few companies support). But after i saw the UAE citizenship is requirement...............
I want to be UAE citizen
Please can you help me what I HAVE TO DO ???
I AM going INSANE.......
I HAVE LEFT A FEW MONTHS duration.
PLEASE  HELP


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im afraid citizenship isnt really given out here...some people live their whole lives here, without being given citizenship

Not an option for you Im afraid !!!


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Offfffffffffff i am crying...
Thank you very much.
But if anybody know somethings,please say...


If i marry with who is uae ciziten...?
Will i have the citizenship?
(of course i am not saying for scholarship)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No, you still dont get citizenship here (through marriage or birth, unless you are an Emirati of course)


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you very much you everybody.
I given up my hope.And i am ready to live on my way.But i am working so hard to move to UAE's any city.Because.......

This is,i wrote to my rule book;
"study,work(to be) AND pray(not to be);all the problem is this..."


----------

